# Gopro photos! Post your gopro photos here



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't have one but would love to get one. I want it for mountain biking videos though.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I want to get into mountain biking, but with aquariums and photography, my budget is pretty tight. So tight there is none. 

Its great, but is somewhat on par to the Iphone 5's camera. The only difference is the durability and wide angle.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, definitely another expensive hobby. Can be at least. I'm looking for a new frame to build another bike this summer :/


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

I actually plan on repairing my mountain bike next week. I have a gopro hero 3 silver edition so i'll post some mountain biking videos soon. Probably some paintballing stuff as well


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Here are some more!

Small Mouth Bass with a Northern hogsucker (Hypentelium nigricans)










Small Mouth Bass










Northern Hogsucker (Hypentelium nigricans)










White Tailed Shiner (Cyprinella galactura)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are some nice pics. Thanks for sharing. Keep them coming.


----------



## GimmeGills (Oct 6, 2010)

Great thread and great pics!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's an accidental photo taken yesterday during a hike!


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

What camera & lense are you using for the underwater photos? Love it.


----------

